# Halloween 2008! Freddy and Joker Prosthetics!



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

These are some photos of myself as Freddy Krueger and my friend as the Joker. I made both of us up for a Halloween party this past season. We went around town and to Universal Studios and scared some kids ... unfortunately we got asked to leave 

Anyway, here they are, ENJOY!

*View Pics*​


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

awesome! great joker,any info for that come from indy mogul?


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Draik41895 said:


> awesome! great joker,any info for that come from indy mogul?


Nope, I did all of these myself. The Freddy prosthetic was from an old kit that I bought a few years ago, and the joker was a design based on the kit that they released for Halloween.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice job blending in the edges.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Nice job blending in the edges.


Thanks, I used scar wax to achieve it.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Those are both really terrific! Good job.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Johnny Thunder (and nice signature)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great. The Freddy is terrific.


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

You wouldn't believe the amount of sweat that poured out of that skull cap and facial prosthetic when I took it off...yikes!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

LOL Yeah I would.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You guys look great. I can't imagine why Universal Studios would ask you to leave the premises


----------



## MooreEnt24 (Jan 17, 2009)

Haha - we got a few scares in and some people took pics with us before we left, so it wasn't a completely wasted evening.


----------

